# For the bassists in the audience: What's your preferred method of playing?



## Tom Clamcy (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd like to hear from some bassists. Do you prefer playing bass fingerstyle, with a pick or slap and pop? I am *NOT* here to argue that a given style is better than another, I just want to get a feel for what people prefer.

Personally I try to practice using both my fingers and a pick. I think the more styles you know, the better off you are.


----------



## Jude (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm messed with bass before I took up drums. I only really learned with a pick, but I can _kinda _slap and I can _kinda_ fingerpick, but I'm much better with a pick.


----------



## Vo (Oct 19, 2010)

I didn't really have a proper teacher when I started bass, so I learned a method that a lot of people would consider "wrong", which is thumb on the low string, fingers up to the ring finger on the rest (I usually have thumb on E and the rest of the fingers on A, D, G -- I have a 5-string low B but I can't control my pinky that well so I just shift my hand). I pluck with fingertips and the side of the thumb, and usually keep the fingers in position. It works for me, but one downside is that I never learned alternating finger plucking so I'm a bit screwed if I have to repeat a note really fast.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Oct 19, 2010)

I pretty much always play fingerstyle. Call me a purist, but damn, picks for bass just don't seem right. 

I rarely slap and pop, I'm not the best at it.


----------



## Aden (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not the greatest bassist (read: I've played a friend's bass a few times but the guitar carries over a bit). Using a pick on bass strings never felt right, so fingerpicking it is.


----------



## ShayneBear (Oct 19, 2010)

i play 5-string guitar and I also have an old upright bass. for the guitar i purely fingerpick, I play jazz, and fingerpicking is all i really needed. might try using a pick one day, but whatever. upright, i prefer to pluck, but i can pick up a bow and use it if need be (learned classical bass first, got bored, then switched to jazz)


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 19, 2010)

Fingers. Though it conflicts with my long nails for playing classical guitar.  :-|


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 19, 2010)

Fingers for me.


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Fingers for me.



That's what she said...


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 20, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> That's what she said...


 
That quip is old.


----------



## Aeturnus (Oct 20, 2010)

I did start out using a pick, but thankfully I managed to switch over to finger picking. I also use my thumb. I do very little popping and slapping.


----------



## HeadbangerWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

I learned guitar first.  but ironicly I learned classical guitar first.  so I play guitar fingerstyle sometimes too.  I play all three  but it depends on my mood and what I'm trying to get out of it.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 25, 2010)

I started on the guitar so pick was already natural to me. I'm getting better at fingerstyle but slapping escapes me... :/


----------



## )X( (Oct 25, 2010)

As many styles as possible. They all have different sounds and can be utilized for different purposes. I'm most comfortable with my fingers, pick is second. Slap and pop is on my list of things to get better at, but there are other things I'm busy with at the moment.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm best with a pick because I try to play my leads on bass so I don't bother much with my fingers with that. I use my fingers if I'm playing straight rhythm. I slap some but I'm no good at popping.


----------



## xiath (Oct 26, 2010)

Finger style feels the most natural to me.  That being said, I'm not afraid to use other styles (plectrums, two-hand tapping, a pseudo-classical finger style, etc...).  The more you know, the better in my books.  

I hate the petty "you are only allowed to use finger-style when playing bass" argument.  It's an instrument for crying out loud, who cares how the hell you play it (short of self injuring techniques that is).


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 26, 2010)

xiath said:


> Finger style feels the most natural to me.  That being said, I'm not afraid to use other styles (plectrums, two-hand tapping, a pseudo-classical finger style, etc...).  The more you know, the better in my books.
> 
> *I hate the petty "you are only allowed to use finger-style when playing bass" argument.  It's an instrument for crying out loud, who cares how the hell you play it (short of self injuring techniques that is).*


 
Exactly! [plays bass with my dick] >:3


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (Oct 26, 2010)

I vastly prefer using my fingers over playing with a pick. While playing pick can give a particular desired sound, I feel like I'm cheating if I don't play with my fingers.


----------



## The DK (Oct 27, 2010)

Finger, i feel cheap using a pick for some reason.


----------



## Phirae (Oct 31, 2010)

Pick, especially if I'm standing,
It's alot easier to do weird hand movements to look cool with a pick, and using fingers for upside-down bass is uncomfortable for me.


----------



## ShardPrime (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm a guitarist who just got into bass. When I used to mess around with a bass every once in a while, I would always use a pick, but now that I own one again, I decided to try fingerstyle. It feels a lot better, but there are some things that are too advanced or fast for me to play. My right ring finger was damaged by a twelve-pound rifle... The tendon was hemorrhaged. Since that's by far my weakest finger, I can't really pluck the strings with more than my index and middle fingers. I slap/pop a bit, as well. Just not very well. So I usually keep a pick in my mouth or something. Or on a leg, if I'm sitting. Just in case.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Nov 16, 2010)

Both fingerstyle and pick. I use the pick for the songs in which I need to put more strenght on my notes. I use fingers for softer and slower basslines.


----------



## i3ear (Dec 9, 2010)

It depends on the dynamic I am trying to do, as well as if I am playing either my fretless or punk bass.
To me, having a favorite technique is like having a favorite direction in a car. I need all techniques in order to get the particular sound I want or either need for a song.

Back when I used to play in band, I would hold the pic with my thumb and forefinger, and then when I had to go quiet, I used to use my middle finger to pluck the string, without letting go of my pic.

Bam: insta-dynamics


----------

